# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Për çfarë studioni

## riminum

KURIOZITET.

----------


## DhArMa

per momentin biznes, me vone se di ?

----------


## kukiplaku

un studioj arkitekture, e ketu ne forum , veshtire se kam pare ndonje qe te studioj per arkitekture

----------


## bunny

une kisha qeif te vazhdoja per artitekture-  :buzeqeshje:  deri ne aplikimet per Universitet e kam cuar, por me ne fund e ndryshova mendjen- tani jam ne vitin e dyte per juridik   :shkelje syri:

----------


## mitjuk

INFORMATIKA

me pelqen

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ekonomia bancaria derman po leje mos me pyet se jam be pishmand sepse shume Impenjative.    :i ngrysur:

----------


## kukiplaku

un studioj per arkitekture

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

Une tani per tani nuk studjoj, por rri kot parazit.  :perqeshje:

----------


## L'Ingegnere

Inxhinjeri Informatike dhe telekomunikacion, dege me te bukur ne bote ska :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------


## OO7

*Elektronike, por ka te beje me shume me Informatiken prandaj zgjodha Informatike*

----------


## Igli_Vlonjati

Mjeksine, dega FARMACI

----------


## netet me hene

bravo shqiptareve, nuk paskan lene universitet pa shkruar, vertet urime e suksese.
sa gjynah qe asnjeri prej tyre nuk kthehet ne shqiperi, te ecim dhe ne te shkretet nje cike para, e t'i permiresojme ato shkolla se s'i dihet, mbase hyjme dhe ne neper rankings. 

Po te gjithe ju qe thoni vendet tuaja te studimit, a mund te thote secili dhe mundesite per bursa neper universtet/vendet ku jane universitare dhe masters?

----------


## GL_Branch

Mjekesi te pergjithshme  :uahaha:

----------


## Failed Rapper

Une studioj per Informatike ekonomike

----------


## Ilove_INTER

> Inxhinjeri Informatike dhe telekomunikacion, dege me te bukur ne bote ska




Hahahhaha "shume" e bukur :ngerdheshje: ... edhe e "lehte" fare:P....


Edhe une ashtu disi Inxhinieri Mekanike-Prodhimtari...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Kete vit kam mbaruar studimet e larta ne Akademine e Edukimit Fizik Dhe Sporteve "Vojo Kushi" dega (Basketboll)*

----------


## lorina

Une per Drejtesi Kriminale ne Boston, SHBA.  
L....

----------


## Nice_Boy

Kam mbaruar nje shkoll dy vjeqare per Informatik.. dhe mendoja qe punoj dikur por leshtt.. vdiqa n'Mc Donals me mc Chiken e me CheesBurgera..

----------


## romeoOOO

> *Kete vit kam mbaruar studimet e larta ne Akademine e Edukimit Fizik Dhe Sporteve "Vojo Kushi" dega (Basketboll)*



Urime urime!  :perqeshje: 


Un per vete Shkencat Ekonomike!  :Lulja3:

----------


## Homza

Hic asigjo shkeca sociale, me sakt politikan.

----------

